
In place of traditional fundraising sources, Bitcoin fills a gap for hate groups - zzzeek
https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2017/12/27/place-traditional-fundraising-sources-bitcoin-fills-gap-hate-groups
======
superkuh
I'm not going to visit that webpage to justify their authoritarian bullshit
with ad or page views. This is just run of the mill propaganda. Of course
bitcoin fills the gap for hate groups. Just like it does for independent
journalists when the US state dept. puts pressure on Visa/Mastercard/etc to
prevent donations (remember wikileaks).

Cash isn't evil because criminals use it. And they use it because cash is
useful. Bitcoin isn't evil because people with opinions you dislike use it.
They use it because it's useful. Just like all the other people using bitcoin
that make up the majority.

~~~
zzzeek
too bad you didn't read what it said since the most interesting is that they
are looking to trace out members of these groups by analyzing their bitcoin
transactions and have announced they'll be releasing the list soon.

For all you know I'm posting this article as a warning that "authoritarian"
groups like SPLC are seeking to "out" law-abiding racists and nazis. Which of
course is not true. SPLC is not a government organization and has no
"authority" whatsoever over anyone.

~~~
superkuh
Oh. So they're doing a witch hunt with plans for libel too? Sounds like a nice
group of people.

~~~
zzzeek
As do Nazis !

